# Neu hier



## Battlemaster (7 Jan. 2010)

Servus Leutz,

freu mich auf viele schöne Bilder und gute Gespräche


bis denne


----------



## Crash (7 Jan. 2010)

Battlemaster hoffe du wirst hier nach schönen Bildern fündig  Viel Spass noch auf CB


----------



## Claudia (7 Jan. 2010)

Battlemaster wünsche dir viel Spaß beim Stöbern hier am Board.


----------



## General (7 Jan. 2010)

Na dann




und hoffe doch man ließt sich ;-)


----------



## astrosfan (8 Jan. 2010)

Willkommen Battlemaster! 
Wünsch Dir auch viel Spaß hier. Man liest sich


----------



## Q (8 Jan. 2010)

Willkommen und viel Freude an diesem schönen Board!


----------



## Bobby35 (8 Jan. 2010)

Willkommen bei Uns! Viel SPaß auf CB!


----------



## michael54431 (15 Jan. 2010)

Hi und willkommen hier!


----------



## terramaka (24 Jan. 2010)

peace


----------

